# そうした行為自体が、また彼の中で居心地悪い記憶として残り続けている



## JapanForever

Hi there,
I would like to know: what is the meaning of 残り続けている in this sentence? That's from the last topic of mine and I decided to make another topic about this sentence. I would like to know: what is the subject too? 

そうした行為自体が、また彼の中で居心地悪い記憶として残り続けている
I've the screenshot to help:
http://imgur.com/hmnmb:


----------



## mdbvma

> By the way the beginning of the first sentence, isnt it "the act itself"?



Yes. "The act itself still continues to linger as an uncomfortable memory within him."


----------



## JapanForever

okay thanks


----------



## JapanForever

By the way just to know: is it 記憶 memory in meaning of "remembrance" or the ability to memorize something?


----------



## frequency

Remembrance. Why his ability to memorise is uncomfortable?


----------



## JapanForever

So it's remembrance like "a bad memory" rather than "have to memorize something"? As I saw 記憶 was a neutral term, I wondered about it.


----------



## frequency

This is when you feel like 'Ah~ I did that. Was not very good'. So you hardly forget. It's truly 'linger'.


----------



## JapanForever

Ah okay so it isn't something involving the memorization? so it's just a bad memory?


----------



## frequency

Ah~ I don't think he especially tries to memorise/recall that remembrance.. a bad memory, and you know it lingers and sometimes hits you?


----------



## JapanForever

Ah okay. As I saw in every results on the net I thought it was "memorize".


----------



## frequency

Ah~=3　記憶 (noun) is a memory. 記憶する (verb) is to memorise.
'Remembrance' is a little different from what I (we) thought it seems, according to my dictionary. Anyway, a memory!


----------



## JapanForever

So it's still a memory (like remembrance)? Sorry for asking it to you again


----------



## frequency

Not at all. Sure, still a memory!


----------



## JapanForever

But in this case, it's well "uncomfortable memory" as a memory difficult to forget? Or just the memory?


----------



## frequency

No. A memory. How is it? Good? Bad? It's uncomfortable (to him). What made you confused?


----------



## JapanForever

I think it's okay now as memory is in this context not related to the memory or memorize. sorry again


----------

